# Rat Cage Suggestions~?



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi! 
I know this has been asked a lot and there have been answers, but I'd really like to get opinions on cages I've looked at and hear suggestions from someone who has been through this and can help me in my specific situation..

I'm getting two rats in a few days, they are female baby dumbo rats. I am very excited but also nervous because this is my first time owning a rat. I have looked at cages and searched everywhere but cannot find the right cage with a reasonable price. I am on a budget and want to stay around the $80 range for a cage since the rat themselves are expensive and I'll be getting food, treats, bedding, flooring and toys. (Any recommendations on those as well?)

I've looked at Petsmart, Petco, Pet Supermarket and Wal-mart. The pet stores had a small variety and I couldn't find much from their online store. I've looked at Wal-mart and they have some decent cages that are cheap, but I definitely want to get a quality cage for my rats so that's why I am asking for opinions.

I am going to play with my pet rats as often as possible and probably wouldn't have them cooped up in their cage often, but I definitely want the cage to be nice enough for them to play and stretch without me there.

Here are some cages I looked at, I would love opinions on them and suggestions if you have a better idea for a cage:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prevue-Hendryx-Three-Story-Hamster-and-Gerbil-Cage/22244553
^ I like that cage a lot and its on sale. But I don't think there is enough space for two rats?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ware-Mfg-Home-Sweet-Small-Animal-Cage/35064754
^ I'm not positive on the exact measurements of this one.

http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx
^ I'm worried about the quality of this one, about the shelves and such.

And would a Ferret/Rabbit cage work for Pet Rats? Or should I not bother looking into those?<br>I'm not sure where else to look for a cheap-ish cage. And what should I use to clean their cage? Something to disinfect but wont be harmful to them at all.

Thank you so much. I'd really appreciate some suggestions and opinions on what I should do.


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Petco rat manor is a pretty decent cage for your budget


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

I think so too. I'm just worried about it being sturdy enough and lasting for a while, you know?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Use a vinegar to three parts water mixture to disinfect.

The bad news is you won't find a new cage that is high quality and the right size for under a hundred. The rat manor is your best bet, can fit the two girls fine but must people eventually upgrade their cage. But with your current parameters, it is your best bet unless you've checked Craig's list.

Rabbit cages are too long and not tall enough. Ferret cages are great but the bar spacing is usually too big for rats especially girls and especially young girls.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

So just vinegar and water mixed?

Ah.. I figured as much. When do you think I would have to upgrade?
What cage do you use?
I haven't checked there yet, I'll do that now and maybe ebay.

Okay, I understand. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

The first two are definite no's. First one is too small and the bar spacing of the second one is too large. I would not suggest bunny/guinea pig cages because they generally chance a 1" bar spacing, which is too big for small female rats, and rats do much better with a taller cage than longer one. The rat manor is an okay cage, and if you clean the shelves and cover them, they should be fine. Here is another good cage
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...376&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

If you plan on using loose bedding, some good options are Aspen(you can get a *huge* bag at Petco for less than 15) and Carefresh Ultra(about twice as much as aspen) and or paper pellets, also sold at Petco. You can use fleece for the levels and the the base if you want, but I would do just the levels and then loose bedding in the pan. Most treats for rats sold at stores are crummy, so a good option is baby puffs, sold at Wal-Mart, Harris Teeter, Food Lion. I would get at least one hanging toy and then some toys they can chew on and move around. I would also look in the bird section. Rats also love hammocks. I wouldn't buy those because it's really simple to make at home. You can sew, or if your bad at sewing(like me), you can just hang up a square piece of fleece or a fleece hat. (Not the sheep fleece though)


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Have you checked Craigslist? I think it's been asked. I am currently selling a cage that sells $160 retail for half-off. Deals are out there, but you may need to drive a bit. Can you order off Amazon? There are less expensive okay cages there. In regards to using a ferret cage, you may need to buy wire mesh to keep the babes in their home. If the bar spacing is less than 1/2" you'll be okay.I wish you the best of luck! It's tricky to balance budget and pets. They're a huge investment that will come with consistent cost. There are ways to decrease the cost though. Dumbos are awesome by the way. Two of my girls are dumbo babes.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Alright, thank you for clearing that up!
I like that one a lot but I'm worried about the accessories it comes with isn't worth it. I wish it was just the cage..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinchilla-...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8c3ceb9e
^ Do you think that one is big enough?

I heard Aspen is good. So the aspen would be used to cover the whole pan and wherever they sleep? What can I use for their bathroom?
What about lab blocks? Those aren't good food?
Ohh okay, I'll write these all down. Thanks~!!


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

I've checked ebay, I'll look into craig's next.
Yes I can order off amazon. I'll check there too!
Thanks so much xD aha, I know..
That's good to hear, I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I've had the rat manor, and my partner currently has the one story cage with the wide bar spacing for a large male.

Go with the rat manor. I didn't like the doors on it, but it has the advantage that the base is metal (SO important since you don't know if your rats will be chewers..... Rats can chew through plastic easily, and modifying the bottom is so annoying ...)

It's actually sturdy if your put it together well. The shelves can easily be covered or cleaned. The base comes off easily for cleanings. 

The pink one is adorable, but the size is a little small... 2 square feet per rat is your guide  .. I'd be tempted to buy it just because of how cute it is! But I have 4 girls, so... No way 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you plan to litter train them? If yes, you'll need to get a litter pan for small animals and use any safe bedding that is different from what you will use on the base. You would use aspen or whatever bedding you get on the bottom, in the pan, and then if there are wire levels, cover those with fabric and also give them little pieces of fleece or paper towel to put in their houses. So bedding on the bottom, fabric on levels. That cage will be too small for two adult rats. Craigslist is a great place to look for cages, I bought a Double Ferret Nation(holds~10 rats comfortably) in good condition for 50$. Lab blocks, some of them are great and some are not. Oxbow(sold at Petsmart, not Petco though)is a really good lab block, Native Earth is too, but a bit harder to find.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Would either of these work?

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...TF8&qid=1393362869&sr=8-10&keywords=rat+cages

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinchilla-...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8c3ceb9e

Yeah, I am really leaning towards the manor because I really can't find anything else.
Thank you for letting me know that, means a lot!

Haha, I know! The pink one is so cute, I just wish it were bigger..


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

saratherussiandog said:


> Do you plan to litter train them? If yes, you'll need to get a litter pan for small animals and use any safe bedding that is different from what you will use on the base. You would use aspen or whatever bedding you get on the bottom, in the pan, and then if there are wire levels, cover those with fabric and also give them little pieces of fleece or paper towel to put in their houses. So bedding on the bottom, fabric on levels. That cage will be too small for two adult rats. Craigslist is a great place to look for cages, I bought a Double Ferret Nation(holds~10 rats comfortably) in good condition for 50$. Lab blocks, some of them are great and some are not. Oxbow(sold at Petsmart, not Petco though)is a really good lab block, Native Earth is too, but a bit harder to find.


Yes I want to litter train them. If I use Aspen for the pan, what would I use for the bedding?


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah okay..

so I need:

-Cage
-Flooring
-Bedding
-Litter Pan
-Fabric
-A house for them (like a plastic igloo?)
-Food
-Treats
-Toys

Phew.. this is getting complicated. I guess I'll just ask whoever is at the pet store about food and bedding..


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

The super pet cage would work, but for the same money I would get the All living things starter kit. I know most of the accessories are bad, and you'd need to toss them, but the cage is great. Or the rat manor. Sorry if I confused you,in my post I accidentally called the bottom floor a pan. >·< Since Aspen is one of the cheapest beddings, I would use it on the floor of the cage, because you need more of it than you need in the litter pan. In the litter pan you can use yesterday's news cat litter(little pricy), carefresh ultra, hemp bedding(sold online, not sure where), crushed walnut shells, or any other rat safe bedding as long as it's not aspen, so they can tell the difference between cage and bathroom easily.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

So the black cage on ebay wont work?

Alright, I'll decide between the starter kit and rat manor. Thanks a bunch~!!
I thought cat litter wasn't a good choice for rats because it can stick to them or its bad if they eat it?
I'll use Aspen for the flooring and figure something out for their litter, thank you~


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Yep, that looks good. A plastic igloo is what most of us get. Avoid too many wooden things because these can get very smelly if they get peed on. I recommend Oxbow young rat and mouse food and when they get older (5+ months) you can start buying oxbow regal rat. You're in the US, right? There are a lot of human foods that can serve as treats, and they are healthier than pet store treats. Rats do love yogies though, even though they aren't allowed too much. Fabric-fleece
Toys- whatever looks fun  Bedding-2 kinds
If you have any other questions, feel free to ask


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, the black cage would be a bit small, sorry. Yesterday's news cat litter is just recycled paper pellets so it's okay to use. It's heavy so they likely won't kick it out of their litter pan. Make sure to post your ratties when you get them ;D


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, thanks for that tip c:

Yeah I'm in the US~
Can they eat cereal? Like cheerio's? xD

I've seen some people use towels or training pads (dog pee pads) as the flooring to their rat cage. Do you think I can use pads for the flooring (since I already have them from my puppy) and use the aspen for their litter?


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Ohh okay, I'll write down that type of litter then, thank you!
I definitely will! c: I'm so excited


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

*Not my picture* it is Phantom's pic 
http://s742.photobucket.com/user/SilverThorns/media/DSCN1018.jpg.html

Also here's a quote from the same user "This is my Rat Manor with a set of jean cage liners to show you how the puppy pad fits in. Yes, they do chew apart the puppy pad, but it's better than them chewing apart the cage liners." And she said she changed them once a week when her rats were potty trained. So yeah, I think you can use them


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

saratherussiandog said:


> *Not my picture* it is Phantom's pic
> http://s742.photobucket.com/user/SilverThorns/media/DSCN1018.jpg.html
> 
> Also here's a quote from the same user "This is my Rat Manor with a set of jean cage liners to show you how the puppy pad fits in. Yes, they do chew apart the puppy pad, but it's better than them chewing apart the cage liners." And she said she changed them once a week when her rats were potty trained. So yeah, I think you can use them


Oh great, thank you! 
I looked into both cages and they do have their pros and cons..

The All Living Things, the shelves are too thick and when rat's pee on them it pools up and its hard to fleece them, also the parts snap off. So I'm worried about that.. and the doors are too small and yes, a lot of the extra that comes with it is kinda useless. But I would like the hammock, water bottle and food dish. And they can slide down the ramps because they are at too high of an angle..
But the size is nice, it can fit 3 female rats or so. There is a decent amount of space.. and its inexpensive.

The Rat Manor: the ramps are wired so it hurts their feet, but I can fleece the platforms and there is enough space. The doors are small as well but the shelves seem decent and spacious.

I'm not sure. I think I'll go with the Rat Manor? I really do like the All Living Things one but I am just worried about the platforms. But despite the cons I think either of them would make a good starter home, I just can't decide which.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh I had another question about the litter pan.
Do you think I can reuse something for one? Like a small box or a plastic bowl or maybe a metal dish?


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I would get the Petco rat manor. I would also look on eBay and craigslist for a critter nation.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I've heard of people using a large Rubbermaid type storage container with no lid on it as a litter pan, but I don't know how you would attach it so that it doesn't spill if they lean on the side. I'll do a search on it.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

saratherussiandog said:


> I've heard of people using a large Rubbermaid type storage container with no lid on it as a litter pan, but I don't know how you would attach it so that it doesn't spill if they lean on the side. I'll do a search on it.


Yeah something like that.
Maybe a clip? I'm not sure either. Thank you for the help~

Well, I have a cage picked, I should get a chew toy and water bottle, and the food, bedding, litter, igloo, is all picked. I think I'm ready to go c:


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

CuteRat2 said:


> I would get the Petco rat manor. I would also look on eBay and craigslist for a critter nation.


c: I definitely think I'll get the rat manor.
I'll do that too, thanks!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rats need more than one box and toy. You'll want a hammock, look at cat toys and bird toys. Run by the dollar store. Even some human toys will be fun. Don't forget how absolutely intelligent these animals are.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> Rats need more than one box and toy. You'll want a hammock, look at cat toys and bird toys. Run by the dollar store. Even some human toys will be fun. Don't forget how absolutely intelligent these animals are.


I haven't forgotten.
I've done researched all about them and definitely have safe toys around the house that they can use. I thought of making my own hammock too.
That's a good idea to run by the dollar store, its actually next to the pet store. I'll have a look-see there as well and maybe find something they'll like.


----------

